
NASA is about to land $830M InSight mission on Mars. second-by-second timeline - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/nasa-insight-mars-mission-landing-when-what-time-2018-11
======
SirLJ
You can watch NASA's live landing coverage below starting around 2 p.m. ET on
Monday

[https://youtu.be/wwMDvPCGeE0](https://youtu.be/wwMDvPCGeE0)

